
TSA MAKES US Crazier in our post-pandemic land - abir2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mhxKwnbf6QkHETwVX-HZqwKeTWAdMXoV/view
======
abir2
~92% of women feel unsafe w the TSA . ~90% of Black men feel the TSA treats
them worse based on race. (Vs. Only ~13% of White men). ~91% of JFK TSA agents
w an affinity towards Howard Beach said they treat black citizens worse. The
full 2,225 words

